# long island area?



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone from the long island area? Just looking for some people in the area to bounce some ideas off etcc...


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Vivariums In The Mist has a vivarium showroom in Floral Park, NY. If you would like to stop by one day, feel free to send an email to [email protected] or contact us on our FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/VivariumsInTheMist?ref=hl



Ohyoufancy said:


> Anyone from the long island area? Just looking for some people in the area to bounce some ideas off etcc...


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm out on exit 63 on the LIE. There's a few of us out here.


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

Mistademas said:


> Vivariums In The Mist has a vivarium showroom in Floral Park, NY. If you would like to stop by one day, feel free to send an email to [email protected] or contact us on our FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VivariumsInTheMist?ref=hl
> 
> i think i saw you guys at the long island show i totally forgot about that id like to stop by somtime. Glad to here theres some of us on the island


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Ohyoufancy said:


> Mistademas said:
> 
> 
> > Vivariums In The Mist has a vivarium showroom in Floral Park, NY. If you would like to stop by one day, feel free to send an email to [email protected] or contact us on our FB page.
> ...


----------

